# GBAtemp PingChat! ID List



## luke_c (Jan 18, 2011)

Ping is a free texting service that allows you to send and receive messages to anyone, anywhere, as long as they have the Ping application and a active Wi-fi/Mobile Data connection.

I'll start it off: 
GBAtemp forum name / PingChat! ID

luke_c / luke_c94
Slyakin / Slyakin
monkat / sexy_monkat
TDWP_FTW / tdwp_ftw
jusmii / jusmii
431unknown / 431unknown
DeadLocked / jwarburton
Jamstruth / Jamstruth 
Terminator02 / terminator02
Benbop1992 / benbop1992
prwlr. / prowler485
Smartpal / smartpal
Vincent Valentine / Karaku32
[ M ]artin / StuffNFluff
ifish / ifish12
meornot0 / meornot0
Wabsta / Wabsta
RoxasIsSora / Roxasissora
Antoligy / Antoligy
Flame™ / the_letter_m
Wombo Combo / WomboCombo


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 18, 2011)

Slyakin / Slyakin


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

sexy_monkat


----------



## Forstride (Jan 18, 2011)

TDWP FTW / tdwp_ftw

EDIT:  Added everyone that posted.


----------



## jusmii (Jan 18, 2011)

jusmii/jusmii


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 18, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW / tdwp_ftw
> 
> EDIT:  Added everyone that posted.


The app states that you have to update to be added.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 18, 2011)

Uh idk about this...


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 18, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Uh idk about this...


What's wrong? You can always remove a person if they get annoying/abusive/etc.

Also, you don't give any personal info. You just have a name, and they send things to a name. You also have to accept if a person is a friend or not to let them send texts to you.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 18, 2011)

431unknown / 431unknown

added everyone on list so far.


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Uh idk about this...


Monkat does it, you can't go wrong!


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 18, 2011)

he is probably too jelly of your nipples.


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2011)

How much data does it use? I'll get it but I've only got 500mb per month on my phone.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 18, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> How much data does it use? I'll get it but I've only got 500mb per month on my phone.


They're about the size of a text message each, which is a couple of KB's.


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of KB? Really?

Divided up into ASCII, each character is 3 bytes (right?).

The maximum size of a text message is 160 characters.

So the maximum size of a text message is 480 bytes.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 18, 2011)

jwarburton


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 18, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you mention it...
so you mean my provider has been lying to me for all those fucking years?
to clarify, my provider regularly checks how much data somebody's using.. And when I send or recieve a text, it adds it to a little counter. That counter always shot up a couple of KB's when I got or recieved a text. Just one.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 18, 2011)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They probably round it up just so they can charge more.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 18, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought every character was one byte. e.g. in a .txt file on a computer, each character is one byte. (Because there the 255 ASCII characters, and 255 possibilities for a single byte).

EDIT: Although of course there is other information that needs to be sent too. (Receiving number, sending number, date and time stamps, header etc.). In reality, it is probably a fair bit bigger than 160 bytes.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 18, 2011)

Downloaded and installed to my iPod, feel free to Ping me anytime about anything though i'll only get it at home as that's the only place I get WiFi (though hopefully will be getting a Peel520 next month so I have an interesting new phone+GPRS on my iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Edit: Forgot my username *d'oh*
Jamstruth/Jamstruth


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 19, 2011)

Terminator02/terminator02


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 20, 2011)

Benbop1992/benbop1992


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2011)

prwlr. / prowler485


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 30, 2011)

smartpal


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 30, 2011)

Vincent Valentine / Karaku32


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2011)

Updated, everyone added.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 30, 2011)

My iPod does not like my router


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 30, 2011)

[ M ]artin / StuffNFluff


----------



## iFish (Jan 30, 2011)

ifish / ifish12

Martin made me do it.

Also, is there any paid version? I don't like the ads...


----------



## meornot0 (Jan 30, 2011)

meornot0/meornot0


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 31, 2011)

I still get all of you in my 'Pending' list :S What does that mean?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 31, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> I still get all of you in my 'Pending' list :S What does that mean?



It means no one has confirmed you.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2011)

Wabsta / Wabsta
Adding all from 1st post now.


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 31, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Well then confirm me people!


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 31, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would but I have not gotten a request from you.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because you told us a wrong username?
Was adding you, but it failed, and then you added me with 431-unknown instead of 431unknown.

So yea


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 31, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah.  thanks for pointing that out. my bad.

any who the one thats already listed goes to my ipad 

431unknown / 431-unknown 
this one above is my iphone.


----------



## Devin (Feb 7, 2011)

RoxasIsSora / Roxasissora


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, registered.
Antoligy / Antoligy


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 27, 2011)

Just something. I've had 2 randomers add me from seeing this thread. 1 was pretty cool, the other I haven't heard from since I asked her who it was. Just a warning to people in case they definitely don't want their IDs known to many people.


----------



## Flame (Apr 4, 2011)

the_letter_m


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 4, 2011)

Wombo Combo / WomboCombo

feel free to add and randomly IM me about anything


----------



## luke_c (Apr 5, 2011)

Updated with everyone so far


----------

